# My 75gallon



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

This is my 75 gallon tank i'm setting up.

**I'm a college student on a budget so I know I don't have the best equipment available but I purchased what I could with my funds. I do/will plan to upgrade equipment later.**

Here we go:

I've always wanted a marine tank above my bed so I figured less talk more action and I built one.

The tank has been up for 2.5 weeks now, there is about 30lbs of live rock, and 20lbs of lace rock (base) I plan to purchase some here and there as I go on. I plan to have around 70-80lbs of live rock.

First setup









Stand I built to set up on the bed, The bed stand is reinforced with 2x4's









Overall pic

I have to be careful during water changes to keep my bed dry,

















Equipment:
I run a rena 200watt heater, which I keep at 78degrees
Also running the cpr+ bak Pak bio filter system and skimmer w/ accela pump
Rio 600 power head










Awaiting my t5 lighting system, two hydro level 3 pumps and 50lbs of live sand, all in the mail. They will be here any day.

I use Instant ocean salt mix.

Still not sure on fish I will decide later on what I should stock it with. (love tangs but I lack tank size)

How am I doing guys/gals

Remember I'm on a budget but I'm always open to listen to opinions or criticism.

All cleared up

















Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking good









And welcome back....long time no see!


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

very nice Ive always wanted to try a sw tank


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Got the new light setup today












Grosse Gurke said:


> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, good to be back in the fish world


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

u did end up getting that light setup it looks nice, did u take a look at the individual reflectors? they are pretty cheap at 20 bucks a peice everything looks nice hope it goes well and i like how its at the top of ur bed mine is at the end of my bed haha good luck
wally


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

wally43 said:


> u did end up getting that light setup it looks nice, did u take a look at the individual reflectors? they are pretty cheap at 20 bucks a peice everything looks nice hope it goes well and i like how its at the top of ur bed mine is at the end of my bed haha good luck
> wally


Yeah, I got that light. I will look into the reflectors down the road.

I added the 50lbs of live sand a few days ago, and the other night I noticed about 4 or so bristle worms out and about.

Here's some crappy pics.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Couple of updates. I'm picking up about 10lbs of live rock tomorrow.

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 20
Ph 8.2
Ca 340
Temp 79deg










Something bright green growing, sponge?










Some pic's of the live stock


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

your CA is way too low, whats your Alk?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> your CA is way too low, whats your Alk?


Is this Ca level threatening to a fowlr tank?

Do you suggest I buy some of that liquid CA? I know the liquids aren't the best way to fix a problem, I'm using instant ocean salt mix, maybe I should switch to reef crystals, I know they have more calcium.

Is my KH test the same as an alk test?
i'm at 13dKH
phosphates are at .5

the only test kits I have are:

Ammonia
Nitrite
Nitrate
Ph
Ca
KH
phosphate

I'm planing on doing a 15% water change tomorrow morning


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mauls said:


> your CA is way too low, whats your Alk?


Is this Ca level threatening to a fowlr tank?

Do you suggest I buy some of that liquid CA? I know the liquids aren't the best way to fix a problem, I'm using instant ocean salt mix, maybe I should switch to reef crystals, I know they have more calcium.

Is my KH test the same as an alk test?
i'm at 13dKH
phosphates are at .5

the only test kits I have are:

Ammonia
Nitrite
Nitrate
Ph
Ca
KH
phosphate

I'm planing on doing a 15% water change tomorrow morning
[/quote]

no CA is not that crititcal to FOWLR but most people are obsessed with coraline algae and with CA levels that low you will be unlikely to get coraline.

your alk is excessively high at 13dkh and way way out of balance with your calcium.

the best product for both calcium and alk maintenance aside from regular water changes is a balanced two part system however with regular water changes and no coral you really shouldnt need to dose anything..

since you dont have much that is going to uptake either carbonate (alk or CA) the best way for you te get back to normal saltwater levels is to stop dosing anything that is designed to boost these levels and just perform normal 10 - 20 percent water changes every week or every other week.

it cant hurt to switch to reef crystals. it wouldnt hurt to stay with regular instant ocean either. if you want to see coraline spread then use the reef crystals .

phosphates are pretty high, again for a FOWLR this isnt as bad as if it was a reef but it will still contribute to algae growth. best bet is regular water changes, and do not feed flake food or over feed in general. your fish would likely be happier with lower levels as well.

hobby grade phosphate test kits do not read low enough or accurately enough to ever claim 0 phosphates but for a fowlr your reading should be as low as you can manage to keep them to avoid algae.

Are you using tap water? you should be getting much phospahte with only two fish in that big tank..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I initially filled the tank with tap water, then have been doing water changes with distilled water. It's been over a week since my last water change, so when I change it tomorrow it should help the level's out alot.

I haven't dosed anything yet and don't plan on it. After I go through my 5gal of instant ocean I will more than likely switch to reef crystals just to help boost the CA levels.

Thanks for the help, I'm still fairly new at all of this, and want to do everything as best as I can.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Can anybody Id this? It was on some live rock I bought.

Maybe tell me how to feed it, or any basic care that i might need to know.










Thanks


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

looks like a few random polyps of green start polyp soft coral that is browned out.

there is no need to attempt to directly feed. they get most of the nutrients from photosynthisis and from nutrient already in the water. attempting to directly feed such a small grouping of polyps will most likely just add more nitrates to the system and is unnecessary.

as long as they are getting enough lighting (they dont require much) they might turn green and with enough flow they will spread


----------

